# Are EDGE wheels a good investment



## mikmik (Nov 3, 2007)

I have a chance to buy a set of edge carbon 50mm tubular wheelset for about $640US. They are very close to the 1600gm mark and I know they are STRONG. I know a rider who has pulled spokes out of zipp404's but hasn't had a prob with these edge wheels, they are still running true after 400ks/week @ 6months.
Any feedback would be awesome. Thanks


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

I think of investments as something you can sell for more than you paid which pretty much rules out anything bike related. But assuming they are in good shape it would be a hard deal to pass up since one rim alone retails for more than that.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

terzo rene said:


> I think of investments as something you can sell for more than you paid which pretty much rules out anything bike related. But assuming they are in good shape it would be a hard deal to pass up since one rim alone retails for more than that.


well said


----------



## CIOCC FAN (Mar 3, 2007)

I think he is on about EDGE Taiwan wheels, not EDGE Composites in Utah. 

I wouldn't buy them, but then I wouldn't buy Taiwanese or Chinese carbon rims. Some things just sound scary, call me a snob if you wish.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

CIOCC FAN said:


> I think he is on about EDGE Taiwan wheels, not EDGE Composites in Utah.
> 
> I wouldn't buy them, but then I wouldn't buy Taiwanese or Chinese carbon rims. Some things just sound scary, call me a snob if you wish.


It is the Edge from the Far East, and what you don't know about CF from the Far East is astounding.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

CIOCC FAN said:


> I think he is on about EDGE Taiwan wheels, not EDGE Composites in Utah.
> 
> I wouldn't buy them, but then I wouldn't buy Taiwanese or Chinese carbon rims. Some things just sound scary, call me a snob if you wish.


Yeah, like those SCARY Cervelos made in Taiwan. Or those SCARY FSA bits.

Those Orbeas, Kuotas, BMCs, Specialized...those are scary too.

It never ceases to amaze me how people will bash one part made in Taiwan, but have zero compunction about riding a Taiwanese stem, bar, fork, frame, etc.

Seriously, folks.

Those wheels are likely made by Gigantex' wheel division, called Equinox. They make rims for tons of companies. They're solid.


----------



## CIOCC FAN (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't ride anything from FSA, or a Cervelo. I ride a steel tubed frame and a Ti one.

What I have seen of far east production was enough, and I choose not to support those countries (China mainly).


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

FondriestFan said:


> Yeah, like those SCARY Cervelos made inTaiwan.


Cervelo and SCOTT are made at the same factory in Mainland China.

Yes, Tiawan produces basically the best CF components and frames. Ofcourse except for a few other from the US and Europe.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

CIOCC FAN said:


> I don't ride anything from FSA, or a Cervelo. I ride a steel tubed frame and a Ti one.
> 
> What I have seen of far east production was enough, and I choose not to support those countries (China mainly).


Hey, that's fine but the quality coming form the top places in Taiwan are basically the best out there.

After WWII most Americans felt that way about Japan and Germany as well.


----------

